# have some questions about Serial Killer brand Ts



## visualcandy (Apr 12, 2006)

One of my inspirations for making Ts was the brand Serial Killer

They were one of the first companies that used t shirts that were very high quality and of interesting colors

The quality of their heat transfer ( I think they were heat transfers) was amazing. I literally wore one of their shirts for 3 years and the transfer was still in good shape considering its age

So my question is if anyone here actually worked for the company?

Also the most important question: How did they get such a high level of quality out of the heat transfer?

Thanks in advance


----------

